# WALL-E (WARNING!!! May Contain Spoilers)



## Lucedo (Jun 27, 2008)

Share your thoughts on the new pixar film, WALL-E

The movie is lovely because of the relationship between the two robots.


----------



## Aden (Jun 28, 2008)

Lucedo said:


> The movie is lovely because of the relationship between the two robots.



I agree. The robots showed more emotion packed into that movie than most human actors ever could.


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 28, 2008)

The thing that disturbed me in WALL-E at first is that in 800 years into the future, every human on the space ship are big obese immobile blobs.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

lol it made me want to go out and ride my bike a couple dozen times around the block...

though my favorite robot would have to be MO. XD

his little siren made me laugh lol


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jun 29, 2008)

I just saw it tonight, and loved it. The robot emotion was definitely the best part of the story...though, ditto on the bike riding thing. What creeped me out is that even though these people had never walked, they could, with some effort, lug their blob selves up to walk around. 

Wouldn't those muscles have never formed, and if they had, atrophy-ed...or something...from disuse? 

But...I think the lack of dialogue made you pay more attention to what the robots did, and their eyes - which I liked a lot.

Now I have the urge to plant a tree, hug a robot, and excersize.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

lol astronauts have a hard time walking after only a few months without muscle use, so a whole life without walking... no, they wouldn't be able to even stand much less walk.

I think the most expressive robot was actually EVE, rather than Wall-E. For some reason... I think it's the extra head movements


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 29, 2008)

WALL-E showed the viewers what would happen in the future if the entire world turned consumerist.

I think that at the time when humans abandoned Earth for excessive pollution, consumerism has been connected to the government of the future. Also every person in the world could be atheist at the time they went out into space for a very long time.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm never shopping from walmart again.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jun 29, 2008)

Well, at leat it told us, that we should fucking rescyle our danm Trash and stop polluting out planet! Oh, and go out and do sports, that is, and of course, be nice to Robots......


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 29, 2008)

*facepalm*

Anyway, as great as it was, I'd have to agree with a great number of other critics that believe that the movie shouldn't have ended the way it did.


----------



## tesfox (Jun 29, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Anyway, as great as it was, I'd have to agree with a great number of other critics that believe that the movie shouldn't have ended the way it did.



I agree that the ending didn't go far enough in my opinion, but the critics were definitely right when they said that Pixar managed to outdo themselves once again.  I thought the movie was very subtle and definitely something more geared, at least in story, towards adults, as evidenced by a child a row or two behind me every fifteen minutes, _"What's happening?"  "What happened to Wall-E?"_

But enough blabbing, point is, great movie, well worth seeing.


----------



## RedVein (Jun 29, 2008)

is anything is going to contain spolers. then do
[spoiler] This and then this thing will happen. Just role the mouse over the black bar.[/spoiler]


Spoiler



You see


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jun 29, 2008)

Lucedo said:


> WALL-E showed the viewers what would happen in the future if the entire world turned consumerist.
> 
> I think that at the time when humans abandoned Earth for excessive pollution, consumerism has been connected to the government of the future. Also every person in the world could be atheist at the time they went out into space for a very long time.



Where the hell are you getting the atheist part from?


----------



## Lucedo (Jun 29, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> Where the hell are you getting the atheist part from?



I made that assumption based on the fact that consumerism controls people's lives in WALL-E.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

RedVein said:


> is anything is going to contain spolers. then do
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



ah, thank you  that's an awesome function lol



Spoiler



Did you almost cry when Wall-E got squished?


----------



## RedVein (Jun 30, 2008)

I saw this movie yesterday and it was just awesome. my favorite part, and I think everyone elses is when 



Spoiler



he gets to the Axiom and that little cleaner robot is clening Eve and then start cleaning Wall-E and then Wall-E puts dirt on that robots face.


 That and when 



Spoiler



the two human finally hold hand and splash in the pool and everything


.
And anyone that saw *2001: A Space Odyssey* would have seen the resemblence of Hal 9000 and the autopilot.



Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Anyway, as great as it was, I'd have to agree with a great number of other critics that believe that the movie shouldn't have ended the way it did.



So how should the movie had ended? The world exploding or something, or wall-e and EVE geting killed. I think the movie ended perfectly.
and the ending credits were 



Spoiler



the entire movie played again but in 8-bit fashon


 This was a great movie with an awesome messege, and it was just adorible. 



Phoenixwildfire said:


> ah, thank you  that's an awesome function lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG! You have no idea how much I almost cried. and when 



Spoiler



Eve fixed him and he lost his memmory


 I was like "come on... this is the sadest way to end the movie."


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

RedVein said:


> I saw this movie yesterday and it was just awesome. my favorite part, and I think everyone elses is when
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a story that goes like that too and I cry while I write it XD sad, I know lol



Spoiler



the robot that beats things up- he made me laugh so much when he tackled that whole group of 'police-bots' lol parts went flying


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 30, 2008)

RedVein said:


> So how should the movie had ended? The world exploding or something, or wall-e and EVE geting killed. I think the movie ended perfectly.
> and the ending credits were



You're going too dramatic. The world exploding wouldn't make sense and Wall-E AND Eve getting killed doesn't make much sense either. The last moments of the movie had Wall-E express by the company an ending that could have been more likely. I.e. either Wall-E perishing or Wall-E doomed to suffer from amnesia. Both could have been appropriate as his death would have meant that the last vestiges of the old Earth (consumerism and the fairlure to adequately address it) have perished, allowing for mankind and his newer, cleaner robots to clean up the past. Even so, maintaining the amnesia would be appropriate because it also plays out the idea that the world of the past moves away and it's the beginning of new memories and exploration. The movie doesn't have to have a happy ending to still have a proper ending. And since I'm getting a lot of feedback from other people that think this really wasn't a movie that connected with children, I'm beginning to wonder if a dark ending really could have worked and still sold the movie.


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> You're going too dramatic. The world exploding wouldn't make sense and Wall-E AND Eve getting killed doesn't make much sense either. The last moments of the movie had Wall-E express by the company an ending that could have been more likely. I.e. either Wall-E perishing or Wall-E doomed to suffer from amnesia. Both could have been appropriate as his death would have meant that the last vestiges of the old Earth (consumerism and the fairlure to adequately address it) have perished, allowing for mankind and his newer, cleaner robots to clean up the past. Even so, maintaining the amnesia would be appropriate because it also plays out the idea that the world of the past moves away and it's the beginning of new memories and exploration. The movie doesn't have to have a happy ending to still have a proper ending. And since I'm getting a lot of feedback from other people that think this really wasn't a movie that connected with children, I'm beginning to wonder if a dark ending really could have worked and still sold the movie.



if that movie had been with a depressing ending, I would have been very disappointed. I was actually very happy with the way it ended


----------



## Redmountian_fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Wall-e was ok Wnated was a hell of a movie


----------



## RedVein (Jun 30, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> You're going too dramatic. The world exploding wouldn't make sense and Wall-E AND Eve getting killed doesn't make much sense either. The last moments of the movie had Wall-E express by the company an ending that could have been more likely. I.e. either Wall-E perishing or Wall-E doomed to suffer from amnesia. Both could have been appropriate as his death would have meant that the last vestiges of the old Earth (consumerism and the fairlure to adequately address it) have perished, allowing for mankind and his newer, cleaner robots to clean up the past. Even so, maintaining the amnesia would be appropriate because it also plays out the idea that the world of the past moves away and it's the beginning of new memories and exploration. The movie doesn't have to have a happy ending to still have a proper ending. And since I'm getting a lot of feedback from other people that think this really wasn't a movie that connected with children, I'm beginning to wonder if a dark ending really could have worked and still sold the movie.



If he lost his memories at the end of the movie, then I think that everyone would have been very disapointed. I think that the way that it ended with him gaining his memories through eve was a perfect way to end the movie. I think it was awesome, and doing it anyother way would have been a complete disapointmeant to everyone.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 2, 2008)

I liked the movie alot, probably the best one I've seen in a long time (if ever). 

Slightly off topic: Something I found that helped me understand more about what happened before the humans left is a promotional website Pixar set up before the movie was released in theaters, that reveals the state of the world before things started going downhill (and at least one potential referance to WALL-E is made in the 'robot expresses first emotions' article) 

http://www.buynlarge.com    Apparently, BnL was FAR larger than even Wal*Mart and Microsoft combined could get. XD

Even further off topic: Kudos to the guy who came up with the spoilerbars


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Jul 2, 2008)

Buy n Large is real? Holy......I though that was only a viral marketing webiste, but that thing looks almost real! Any links to the 'robot expresses first emotions' article?


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 2, 2008)

This is just a website set up for a fictional corporation for promotional purposes. and the only merchandise is clothing via zazzle.com


----------



## Petrock (Jul 2, 2008)

Lt_Havoc said:


> Buy n Large is real? Holy......I though that was only a viral marketing webiste, but that thing looks almost real! Any links to the 'robot expresses first emotions' article?



It's under either the engineering or science link, one of the headlines. The specific referance says that the robot to develope emotions was an industrial Earth-class robot, and WALL-E is an Earth-class robot (that's what the E stands for).


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 2, 2008)

WALL-E is, in my opinion, one of the best films of the year so far, and one of the best animated films I've ever seen. I'm amazed by how the detail of Pixar's movies only seem to increase with time; the artistry was beautiful.  I even started shedding tears just a little bit in a couple parts. The characters were perhaps my favorite part of the movie, and I felt more sympathetic to WALL-E than to most human characters. I mean, his character design functioned so well with his personality and actions. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Emil (Jul 3, 2008)

RedVein said:


> \I think it was awesome, and doing it anyother way would have been a complete disapointmeant to everyone.



I think think taggin happy endings onto everything is why modern movies suck. Like I Am Legend, the book didnt have a happy ending. Nor did the Stepford Wives, nor did 900 other movies that have been remade >> Even Red Riding Hood was a dark story till people rewrote it. I think Wal E would have had a much more powerful ending, if hed have lost his personality at the end.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 3, 2008)

Perhaps it could have been a stronger ending if, in the end, EVE had to show WALL*E how to be alive, the same that he showed her how to be alive.

That could have been a satisfactory ending, but...

...in a way, I'm glad they didn't. In many ways, I'm glad they didn't. 

WALL*E is in my top five movies of all time.


----------



## Petrock (Jul 3, 2008)

Emil said:


> I think think taggin happy endings onto everything is why modern movies suck. Like I Am Legend, the book didnt have a happy ending. Nor did the Stepford Wives, nor did 900 other movies that have been remade >> Even Red Riding Hood was a dark story till people rewrote it. I think Wal E would have had a much more powerful ending, if hed have lost his personality at the end.



Not ALL movies have to have sad endings, and it's simply not IN Pixar to make a sad movie. They don't have that kind of ability. XD Ask for sadder endings to other movies, but leave the Pixar ones alone, they're fine as-is.


----------



## Lucedo (Jul 4, 2008)

Did anyone hear that this movie was bashed by some ultra conservatives?


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 4, 2008)

This move.....was absolutely amazing!!!!!

:3 I loved its messages about corporations, consumerism, and environmentalism.


D: I did get sad when Wall-E got squished though.


E.V.E was absolutely adorable...btw. ^w^


----------



## Frantic (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I just saw this yesterday, I really, really enjoyed it.



Spoiler



One of my favorite things in the whole movie was the "awakening" of sorts of the two people.


  It really stood out to me.  I was also really impressed by the animation, particularly the emotions given off by the robots, they did an amazing job of it. 

I kinda got the feeling, like others, that the movie wasn't exactly a "kid movie".  Kids would still like it, but I can't imagine the younger ones really understanding it.  The kids behind me were laughing when they should've been feeling sad, and asking questions the throughout the whole movie.  Actually, to be honest, I kinda felt like some of my friends (18-year-olds) didn't completely understand the movie. >_>



Spoiler



As far as the ending, although it did leave me feeling happy, I almost felt like WALL-E should've died or lost his memory.  Depressing?  Yes, but it almost felt necessary.  Of course, as it was heavily marketed towards kids, I can't imagine them ending the movie like that, and don't get me wrong, I really did like the movie, I don't want to sound like I'm complaining.



Oh, and the HAL reference?  Good stuff.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 7, 2008)

A very good movie.  I like the technology and designs put into it.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 8, 2008)

Emil said:


> I think think taggin happy endings onto everything is why modern movies suck.



I actually do agree with you on that. Everyone is so quick to give the audience their happy ending that, no matter how much suspense they had put into the movie to build up to that point, you already know that's it's going to work out in the end.

Honestly, I think that that's as bad as when someone tells you about the whole movie before you even see it.


----------



## Azusis (Jul 8, 2008)

One of the best movies I've seen in a long, long time. Returned some faith of there actually being movies worth seeing in a movie theater, for me at least. Also of note is that this is one film where the CGI actually worked incredibly well. I'm pretty anti-CGI pro-drawthedamnthing, but this movie showed that there is a place for well done CGI.

As for the ending...



Spoiler



I really liked how it ended. If Wall-E didn't come back I think it would've ruined the 'hope' message at the end of the movie. Having a sad ending just for the sake of having a sad ending doesn't seem quite right, especially for a Pixar animated film.


----------



## Zero_Point (Jul 11, 2008)

tesfox said:


> I thought the movie was very subtle and definitely something more geared, at least in story, towards adults, as evidenced by a child a row or two behind me every fifteen minutes, _"What's happening?"  "What happened to Wall-E?"_



There was a kid in the theater doing that when I saw it too. >:C



Lt_Havoc said:


> Any links to the 'robot expresses first emotions' article?



No can do, it's all flash. :C

Anyway, my thoughts on the movie are:
I loved it! I laughed, I nearly cried 



Spoiler



when WALL-E appeared to have lost his memory for good


, I was thoroughly entertained and dazzled throughout the whole movie.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Jul 11, 2008)

I loved this movie. I just watched it and would love to watch it in Blu-Ray quality five times in a row in one day.

<3
<3


----------

